# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  file khắc 3d

## quocquan

em đang cần file khắc 3d phật giáo và thiên chúa giáo bác nào có share cho mình với hay bán cho minh cũng được mình cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## jimmyli

bác cần mua mẫu 3d bên phật thì pm mình nha, mình gửi cho ít hình nếu được thì mình giao dịch thôi  :Big Grin: 
nguyenquochung160@gmail.com

----------

